# Fly



## TCimages (Mar 2, 2008)

1





2




3


----------



## Robstar1619 (Mar 2, 2008)

:hail:..what can i say!!
Just awsome pics:thumbup:
I really like to see your pics,thanks for sharing them.


----------



## fil8 (Mar 2, 2008)

Those are amazing!!!!

fil


----------



## doenoe (Mar 2, 2008)

and once again, those are some terrific shots. You're just making me jealous. Great stuff :thumbup:


----------



## TCimages (Mar 2, 2008)

you guys are funny. Thanks a lot

Daan - You're shots are just as good as mine.  Keep posting


----------



## TCimages (Mar 3, 2008)

If anyone can identify the species I would appreciate it.  I'm pretty sure it's a type of Hover Fly


----------



## John_Olexa (Mar 3, 2008)

Great shots!!!!!!
I'm not positive, but pretty sure it's a Husk fly.


----------



## PushingTin (Mar 3, 2008)

If in doubt just call it a Bee Fly, kinda looks like a cross between a bee and a fly 

Great shots!


----------



## TCimages (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks guys.  Some of the fun I have with Macro is identifying the species when I get home.  This one wasn't in my book.


----------



## Yahoozy (Mar 3, 2008)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang dude!
freakin sick hahah the 2nd ones awesome =D


----------



## KOrmechea (Mar 4, 2008)

I think it's pretending to be something it's not...


----------



## TCimages (Mar 4, 2008)

lol, thanks for the nice comments


----------



## willwill (Mar 4, 2008)

#3 is definitely my favorite but they are all very good


----------



## RKW3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Very nice! (like always...)


----------



## RockDawg (Mar 4, 2008)

All I can say is G******D  D*********$N!!!!  May I ask what you used for those shots?  Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## noob873 (Mar 4, 2008)

Im always curious how you get these results, so how do you?  My macro stuff never turns out even a fraction as good as yours. 
Great work,


----------



## J.Bat (Mar 4, 2008)

Beautiful, what lens?


----------



## Sontizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

canon 100 macro lol look at his sig guys


----------



## niforpix (Mar 5, 2008)

Amazing as usual.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks guys.  Here is my setup with a Canon 100mm f2.8, 430ex flash w/ Lumiquest softbox


----------



## Robstar1619 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice setup!..you use any filter?


----------



## Soto (Mar 5, 2008)

wow

tha pictures are so sharp and colorful... I like them very much

Nice work


----------



## TCimages (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks guys.  I never use filters on my lenses


----------



## DaveJ1983 (Mar 6, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## kevinblahh (Mar 6, 2008)

good stuff, cool setup


----------



## TCimages (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## 250Gimp (Mar 7, 2008)

Amazing shots!!  Super Sharp and clear!!  I love the colours.


----------

